
Simply elegant, Morse code marks 175 years and counting - leejoramo
https://theconversation.com/simply-elegant-morse-code-marks-175-years-and-counting-117069
======
leejoramo
Morse code was not the first, long distance code system, but it was the one
the bootstrapped the global wired and wireless networks.

